# Weight



## bifis28 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a 5 month old Vizsla (Ozzie) that is constantly hungry. He weighs about 33 pounds. I dont want him to get fat. I feed him 3 cups of food a day, is that about right? Should he be heavier?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

The reason we free feed is because I think with Vizslas it's hard to know how much they need because they are so active. Ours never look heavy, but they can look too thin (hip bones prominent, > 3 vertebrae showing). Then we start supplementing with raw food/ meats/ eggs/ veggies to bring up their weight. 

33lbs at 5 months does not sound heavy, but posting a picture for us would help. Miles was about 34-35 lbs at 5 months and 40 lbs at 6 months.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I feed mine first light'

real foods each gets 4 or 5 food choices and 1 Brand Kibble each gets key Supplements mixed into there foods

and there last at 5 pm sharp

its not just the amounts its the value and choices of foods that create great


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just slowly increase his food till you find the right amount.


----------



## bifis28 (Aug 7, 2013)

I cant get an image to attach.....He is not too fat right now, I just wonder if I feed him more is that okay....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Puppies go through growing stages.
I could always tell when it was going to happen, because the pups appetite increased.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ozzie is a cutie! It's okay for you to feed him more (or less). You really can't go by what it says on the package. You have to be the judge. Like TexasRed said, his nutritional needs will vary depending on his age and activity level. If he looks too skinny, give him more food. If he looks too fat, give him less. Make any changes gradually, though.


----------

